# newbie: my cat doesn't want to pee or poop?



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

I am a first time cat owner, so forgive please forgive me if my I should paranoid. 

I recently adopted a cat from the local shelter. He's been wonderful and I couldn't have asked for more. He's been using his litter box w/o fail since yesterday and all day today. (I've only had him since Sunday morning.) While he was in his covered litter box today, he got freightened by something outside. He jumped out while he was about to go. This happened about 6 hours ago. My cat hasn't used the litter box since. He hasn't released any of his wastes anywhere else. I can't tell if he's refusing to use his litter box or he just doesn't have to go. Any ideas? I scared that he doesn't want to use his litter box anymore, but I have no way of judging how active his bladder is since I've only had him for a day. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

I wouldn't worry too much, he probably just doesn't need to go yet! Keep an eye on him; if he was scared a little whilst he was in there he may be a little reluctant to go back in for a while, but he will when he eventually needs to go!  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

Thanks! I've been watching him all night. It's almost 2:30AM here in SF and I'm still watching him. Granted, I'm writing a paper for class--so I'm up anyway. He has no problem going near the litter box (he still likes to sit on top), but just can't make himself go inside. 

Also, (sorry for asking so many question), his meow sounds different. It sounds grainy, like something is stuck in his throat. Is this a sign of an upcoming hairball?


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

*hoooray!!!*

My cat used his litter box. We removed a mat he didn't seem to like, so that might have encouraged him. I can tell you that he's been holding that one for a while!!!


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

My cats have never had a hairball so I couldn't tell you! Sorry! 

The two cats that I have got now are both 1, and I have had them since they were 3 months old, they were my first ever pets! So I can tell you that it so easy to worry yourself to death over your first cats! You will probably find, especially as you have only had him since sunday, that over time you will come to learn how he talks, what each 'voice' means, when he is acting out of the ordinary etc. It may well be a hairball (sorry I can't help you more on that one!) but it may just be one of his many voices!

It sounds like you are going to be a fantastic cat mummy, because you are so concerned about his health and happiness. Even if it is a slight case of paranoia, you sound like your doing a great job! Just keep an eye on him...but I'm sure he will be just fine! Hopefully someone else can help you on the hairball thing. 

Good luck!!


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

> My cat used his litter box. We removed a mat he didn't seem to like, so that might have encouraged him. I can tell you that he's been holding that one for a while!!!
> 
> 
> > How much easier if we could just talk to them and ask them what the problem was!! As it is we spend all our days trying to second guess our furry friends, and probably most of the time getting it wrong! Glad he went! :lol:


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the help, Spamlet. This is mine and my bf's first pet (not as a couple but our first pet ever)! Our cat, Brutus, seems a lot more content. My bf wouldn't believe me that something was just not right with Brutus. I told him I knew something was not right. And boy was I right. I like to call it my motherly instinct


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

These were mine and my boyfriends first pets too! I have also used the motherly instict line many times, and thankfully I'm usually right or I would never hear the end of it!! Its always better to be safe than sorry though, and you did the right thing. 

I wish you and your new family all the best...you will have so much fun..I can assure you! If you have any more questions you will find that this forum is excellent...the people are just lovely and someone will always be able to answer them!

And don't forget to post some pics of Brutus (ace name!) Take care!  :kittyturn


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Do people throw out a lot furnitures in your community??? If so, the next time you see someone throwing out an old TV stand you can pick it up, put the litter box in there, and leave one of the two doors open. That way the kitty has his privacy and the litter box is out of sight. Even an old TV stand is better than nothing at all.


----------



## Kris (May 11, 2005)

Since your kitty is so new, he is not used to you yet. He probably didn't want to "go" in front of you just yet - but then you were just quietly writing your paper for a while - things seemed calm and safe, so he went. It will keep getting better. A little shelter over the litter box might help. I have a cover on mine - mainly to help with the flying litter!


----------

